# CPC looking for job in Fargo, ND



## KamiMacie (Jan 4, 2010)

Heather Mairs, CPC • (701)306-1835

Certified Professional Coder
Quick to learn, completes work on time, passionate, interacts well with peers, good customer service skills, team player, ability to multi-task, friendly, maintains confidentiality, organized, accurate, professional, willing to take on new tasks. 

Knowledge
ICD-9 MS EXCEL POWERPOINT 10 KEY INTERNET CPT-10 MS WORD THOR GROUPWISE OUTLOOK HCPCS ONBASE PLUS FISS CENTRICITY CLAIMS ADMINISTRATOR MEDICAL TERMINOLOGY MEDICARE GUIDELINES BLUE SHIELD GUIDELINES PROVIDER HUB


Experience
MeritCare Medical Group- Fargo, ND
October 2008- Present
BLUE SHIELD INSURANCE PROCESSOR
Reviewing Correspondence, Correcting denied claims, Answering a variety of phone calls from insurance companies and other employees within the office, Verifying patient’s coverage, researching claim problems, creating appeals and adjustments, filing paperwork.

Noridian Administrative Services- Fargo, ND
February 2007- October 2008
CLAIMS ADJUDICATOR
Correcting providers’ claims, keying new claims in FISS for the state of MN, processing appeal adjustments, completing education referrals, reviewing internal/external reason codes for accuracy, writing up Foreign and Canadian claims, processing Medical Review and CERT claims.

Farmers Union Insurance- Fargo, ND
June 2006- February 2007
CUSTOMER SERVICE REPRESENTATIVE
Answering phones, filing, updating insurance policies, mass mailings, depositing checks, greeting people that come into the office, record checks into peoples accounts through Farmer’s Union Insurance software programs and Excel.

Hornbacher’s Foods- Fargo, ND
June 2003-June 2006
CASHIER/BAGGER
Checking groceries for customers, bagging, cleaning, facing shelves, balance till.

Education
Fargo Public Schools- 1992-2005                                     High School Diploma
Minnesota State University, Moorhead- 2005-2006          Studied Health and Nutrition
American Academy of Professional Coders- 2009            Graduated

Certificate
Certified Professional Coder, American Academy of Professional Coders -2009

Interests
Photography, Fitness, Cooking, Pets, Health and Wellness


----------

